# Accommodation wanted on a permanent basis in hua hin



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

MODERN ACCOMMATION WANTED ON A PERMANENT BASIS
For a Retired UK couple, we are non-smokers, have no pets and will look after it as if it 
was our own.
In a Quiet Residential Location of HUA HIN or Surrounding Areas.
We are willing to wait for the right property, if not ready yet.


----------

